# Touareg crash pics



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (spockcat)*

What did they do, drop that from Donald Rumsfeld's ego?


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (spockcat)*

What language is that Spocko?


----------



## sigor_Miami (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (See5)*

This should be either Polish or Chech language if I spelled it right.


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (spockcat)*

No doubt caused by the 19" Wheels and tires







(look carefully)


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

I wonder if it is totaled...


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Ahh.. I would think so...
Its completely caved in.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_I wonder if it is totaled...









Naahhh... Just put some trim on it and drive her away!!!!!! Just went from a 5 seater to a 2 seater coupe







Trim and TLC


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_Naahhh... Just put some trim on it and drive her away!!!!!! Just went from a 5 seater to a 2 seater coupe







Trim and TLC









Duct Tape.


----------



## MrTsDad (Nov 19, 2003)

chop it...make it in to a convertible!


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (MrTsDad)*

Hard to be sure, but the cabin looks okay.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_I wonder if it is totaled...









True - it may be done, but crazy part is there is not doubt cars in this or worse condition will make it back on the road.


----------



## loserkid (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (sigor_Miami)*

Language is Slovak!
This accident was happened on off-road test track in VW factory in Bratislava and the driver was drunk!








The man who take this foto was kick off from his job, because they should not taking photos in factory area


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (loserkid)*


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (spockcat)*

That'll rub right out.....


----------



## captaingomes (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (Leweyb)*

Well, I'm very curious to see crash test results!


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (captaingomes)*

I'm also curious how the Touareg will perform in crash tests. Previously in this forum I read that the nhtsa was planing on testing the Touareg in April. Has anybody seen any results of these tests yet?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Touareg crash pics (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_That'll rub right out.....

If it doesn't rub out, they can buff that right out with some compound


----------

